# Rental company info?



## king1 (Oct 17, 2006)

A friend has an Oceanic week that he will not use this year, and received a letter from a company called Optima in Pinetown offering to act as rental agent for a 35% commission.  It doesn't sound like a pool because they assume no responsibility if there is no rental income.   Does anyone know anything about this company or renting this way?


----------

